# “Grim Eater” banned from funerals



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, in his defense, at least he wasn't eating the deceased.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/7799544/Grim-eater-banned-from-funerals.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe he'll switch to crashing weddings now


----------

